# Timex Electrics



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't get over what has happened to the prices of Timex watches recently. Had they been like that a few short years ago I surely wouldn't have these.

gold Timex electrics










silver Timex electrics










I've added several since these pix were taken a couple of years ago, including a Dorado. All these in the photo were probably between $1 to $10 tops. Maybe it's time to start cashing in!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice collection there Bill :notworthy:

Now I know the Dorado is the solid gold one but did they ever do an all stainless steel one? :huh:

BTW: do they all have batteries in? h34r:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

think this is stainless steel










back set keeps good time


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Very, very nice Bill. I'm a big fan too but have a long way to go before I could get anywhere near your collection. As you suggest, i've started collecting too late to pick up the bargains.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> think this is stainless steel


Don't believe so...only the back... with a chromed brass case but I'm sure Timex Bill will confirm.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice collection Bill and as you say bought at the right time, prices seem to be picking up on these if they are in good nick although they were probably made in their millions. I have a couple and this one is a backset in nice condition with it,s linen dial and copper coloured hands.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Timex made some Dynabeats in all stainless cases,such as the one below, in 1975. They also made quartz/balance watches in all stainless cases from 1976 to 1980. The Dorado was a backset electric with a 14k solid gold case.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Timex made some Dynabeats in all stainless cases,such as the one below, in 1975. They also made quartz/balance watches in all stainless cases from 1976 to 1980. The Dorado was a backset electric with a 14k solid gold case.


Very nice Bill...that looks very NOS to me. Nice to know there are some all s/steel ones about. No backset ones, right?


----------

